# Colubrids > Hognose >  Huffy teenage phase?

## KKM

From the point I got my boy Wilbur (I know, most cliche name _ever_) as a hatchling back in November up until a few weeks ago, he was an absolute sweetheart, never once hissing, hooding, or mock striking at all. Very recently, however, hes picked up all of these behaviors despite a solid feeding routine and regular handling since I got him. Will he grow out of this, or is it just how all hognoses act? I was prepared for this prior to purchasing him and will adore him either way, but the change seems quite strange given his super calm demeanor as a baby (hes 32g now, so far from adulthood).

----------


## Craiga 01453

Is he going into shed?

----------


## KKM

> Is he going into shed?


No, he shed about a week ago.

----------


## Jus1More

My male hoggie was little that as a youngster (quite and calm) and then once he started to mature he started huffing and puffing more but still had a calm deposition to him handling wise. I have always known hoggies to be all huff and bluff, but there are the old balls that can be very pissy and strike at you... Overall, an awesome little snake!!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

That's what they do at any age really, the good news is that it's all bluff.

----------


## Potatoren

Mine Get huffy when they know they're about to get fed.  

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk

----------

